# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 12/2013



## PCGH_Marco (31. Oktober 2013)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 12/2013 ist ab      sofort online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 6.   November 2013 am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware    teilweise   einige Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games    Hardware 12/2013 in diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht hier, auf    Fragen und   Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten.

*Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 12/2013 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 12/2013 haben euch gefallen?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LTB (2. November 2013)

Keine Auszüge von den Testtabellen für die R9 280X und R 290X 
Zwar ausfühlicher Test der R9 290X aber das Fazit in Form einer Tabelle muss man sich selbst zusammen lesen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. November 2013)

Wie meinst du das? Im Artikel gibt's doch Tabellen mit Lautheit & Verbrauch, dazu einen Fazitkasten.

Oder meinst du tatsächlich eine _Test_tabelle, wie sie bei Marktübersichten zum Einsatz kommt? Das Ding mit dem Namen, Herstellerlink, Anzahl der Displayausgänge, Zubehör et cetera? Das machen bei Neu-GPU-Tests nie – gibt's dann, wenn wir 290(x)-Herstellerdesigns testen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## LTB (2. November 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Im Artikel gibt's doch Tabellen mit Lautheit & Verbrauch, dazu einen Fazitkasten.
> 
> Oder meinst du tatsächlich eine _Test_tabelle, wie sie bei Marktübersichten zum Einsatz kommt? Das Ding mit dem Namen, Herstellerlink, Anzahl der Displayausgänge, Zubehör et cetera? Das machen bei Neu-GPU-Tests nie – gibt's dann, wenn wir 290(x)-Herstellerdesigns testen.
> 
> ...



Ja quasi. Ok dann für die neue R9 290X dann halt nicht, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen das da bisher die Tabelle fehlte  . Was ist aber mit den Herstellerdesigns der R9 280X?
Ihr habt zwar welche getestet, aber die Lautheitsangabe in Sone fehlt im Text, mit angaben "weshalb die Kartelaut surrt" kann ich leider nicht so viel anfangen, denn Laut ist ja subjektiv. Auch das OC potential fehlt sowie ob die Spannung regelbar ist usw. Mit fehlt halt da eure "Test-Tabelle"


----------



## Ich 15 (2. November 2013)

LTB schrieb:


> Ja quasi. Ok dann für die neue R9 290X dann halt nicht, ist mir noch nie aufgefallen das da bisher die Tabelle fehlte  . Was ist aber mit den Herstellerdesigns der R9 280X?
> Ihr habt zwar welche getestet, aber die Lautheitsangabe in Sone fehlt im Text, mit angaben "weshalb die Kartelaut surrt" kann ich leider nicht so viel anfangen, denn Laut ist ja subjektiv.


 Das habe ich nach den ersten durchblättern auch so empfunden. Dennoch super Ausgabe, wie immer und diesmal ist sie auch am Samstag gekommen(die letzten 3 davor erst am Dienstag)


----------



## Ralf345 (2. November 2013)

Auf Seite 42 die pCARS Angaben sind inkorrekt oder fehlerhaft. Erstens fehlt DS6x und zweitens entspricht DS2x 1x2 Downsampling. Generell entspricht 2x SSAA nicht 1,5x1,5. Das kommt mit der doppelten Pixelanzahl nicht hin.


----------



## Marcimoto (3. November 2013)

Erwarte noch sehnsüchtig das Heft 

Edit: Wie wäre es mal, wenn ihr bei euch die Uhr umstellt. Hier wird grade alles eine Stunde in der Zukunft geschrieben


----------



## Polyethylen (3. November 2013)

@MarCy

Bei mir ist die Zeit richtig. Schau mal unter: Kontrollzentrum --> Einstellungen --> Mein Benutzerkonto --> Einstellungen ändern.
Dort bei der Zeitangabe die richtige Zeitzone wählen und "Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen" anwählen. Unter den Einstellungen funktioniert es jedenfalls bei mir


----------



## TempestX1 (4. November 2013)

Ich möchte mal etwas zum Artikel *SteamOS - Das neue Windows* anmerken.

1.
Der Redakteur schreibt bezüglich der Portierung auf Mac OS und Linux, dass dies mit hohen Kosten verbunden ist, da diese beiden Betriebssysteme keine DirectX (API) haben und dadurch umgeschrieben werden.
Warum geht der Redakteur nicht auf den Fakt ein, dass die Entwickler die Kosten drücken könnten wenn diese auf den gemeinsamen nenner, nämlich OpenGL/OpenCL für die Grafik, sowie OpenAL für den Sound setzen würden, da diese APIs von allen drei System unterstützt wird. Damit würden auch die im Text genannten Risiken erheblich sinken.

2.
Zur Meinung des Redakteurs.
Er sieht Probleme in SteamOS weil er der Meinung ist das Valve ihm ein Betriebssystem vordiktieren könnte, nämlich SteamOS. Nun frage ich mich ob dem Redakteur überhaupt bewusst ist, dass ihm das von (fast) jedem Entwickler zur Zeit gemacht wird, da viele Spiele DirectX voraussetzen, was bedeutet das ihm auf jedenfall ein Betriebssystem von Microsoft aufgezwungen wird um dieses Spiel zu spielen. Sobald SteamOS verfügbar ist hat er immernoch die Wahl zwischen Windows, Mac OS, irgendeiner Linux Distribution nach Wahl oder SteamOS und das ist eben eindeutig alles andere als aufgezwungen im Gegensatz zu DirectX Spiele die Windows only sind.
Im Grunde finde ich die Aussage ziemlich schwach.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (4. November 2013)

EDIT 





TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal etwas zum Artikel *SteamOS - Das neue Windows* anmerken. [...]



Zu 1.) Im Prinzip hast Du Recht, wie Du selber aber schon erwähntest, könnten die Entwickler ohnehin schon auf OpenGL/CL & Co. setzen. Sie tun es nur nicht. Wünschenswert wäre es allemal.

Zu 2.) Kein Entwickler zwingt mir DirectX und damit Windows auf. Die Entwickler haben nämlich bereits heute, ganz ohne SteamOS, die Freiheit auf offene Standards zu setzen. Der springende Punkt liegt nämlich woanders: Viele Nutzer verwenden Windows vor allem wegen Produktivanwendungen als Betriebssystem: Office, Outlook, Photoshop & Co. All das sind wichtige Werkzeuge, für die ein PC unverzichtbar ist. Spielen war für viele PC-Nutzer erstmal nur Zweitnutzen.
Hinzu kommt, dass Spieleentwickler auch nur Unternehmen sind. Sie wollen eine möglichst große Zielgruppe erreichen, um den eigenen Umsatz und idealerweise den Gewinn zu maximieren. Fakt ist nun mal, dass Windows seit den Neunziger Jahren den Quasi-Betriebssystem-Standard für Spieler darstellt.
Zu behaupten, dass wenn SteamOS kommt, hätte ich doch die Wahl zwischen Linux, OS X, Windows und eben SteamOS, halte ich für ein klein wenig blauäugig. Denn es ist einfach Tatsache, dass es für mich absolut keinen Grund gibt von Windows auf SteamOS zu wechseln, wenn ich doch ohnehin schon alle meine Steam-Anwendungen völlig problemlos und ohne Streaming-Lösung weiterhin unter Windows nutzen kann. Wenn ich es wollte, könnte ich zudem heute schon auf OS X oder Linux wechseln. Ob die verwendete Linux-Distribution nun SteamOS, Mint oder Ubuntu heißt, spielt am Ende nämlich keine Rolle.

Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch: Ich wünsche SteamOS durchaus, dass es Erfolg hat.  Aber wie möchte Valve etwa die anderen großen Publisher dazu bewegen plötzlich für SteamOS anstelle von Windows zu entwicklen?
Meiner Meinung liegt der Schlüssel des Erfolges in einer Killer-App. Half-Life 3 als SteamOS exklusiver Titel könnte für genügend Marktmacht und Verbreitung sorgen, dass in Zukunft mehr Entwickler auf SteamOS als Primärentwicklungsziel setzen. Und genau da kommen wir auch schon zum nächsten Punkt: Der Erfolg stellt sich nur mit Exklusivität ein - und schon ist wieder Pustekuchen mit offenen Standards.
Zumal Valve jetzt schon Gebühren von Entwicklern für die Nutzung der Steam-Plattform verlangt und Teile der Umsätze der Entwickler einstreicht. Wer glaubt, Gabe Newell möchte mit SteamOS einfach nur für eine größere Freiheit und Auswahl der Spieler sorgen, und nicht gleichzeitig auch die Kontrolle über die eigene Plattform vergrößern und damit die Rahmenbedingungen selbst diktieren zu können, nunja, die Schlußfolgerungen darf jeder für sich selbst ziehen.

EDIT: Was Photoshop und Co betrifft: Ich kenne viele tolle Open-Source-Alternativen, im Unternehmenseinsatz ist das aber oft nicht möglich. Zudem möchte ich keinen Adobe-vs.-Open-Source-Streit vom Zaun brechen 

EDIT 2: Was ich sagen möchte in Ganz kurz -> Pro: offene Standards und Linux im Generellen. Zweifelt an: Gabe Newell's Ehrlichkeit und seinen "Guten Absichten"


----------



## rolli (5. November 2013)

Sagt mal, auf Seite 65 ist von einem COM-Port beim MSI-Board die Rede.
Ich behaupte, auf dem Bild eindeutig einen LPT-Anschluss sehen zu können.
Und von einem COM-Drucker hab ich auch noch nie was gehört...
Ist ja nur ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen COM(seriell) und LPT(parallel). 

Sonst bislang sehr interessante Ausgabe, etwas weniger Flüchtigkeitsfehler könnten drin sein.
Mehr Beispiele poste ich gerne bei Bedarf.
Gebt mal dem Lektorat etwas mehr Zeit.


----------



## StefanStg (6. November 2013)

Kann es sein das ihr im Leistungsindex für Grafikkarten was vertauscht habt? Die Titan ist überall schneller als die R9-290x im Uber Modus. Aber trotzdem hinter der 290x. Ich glaube eher das es andersrum gehört oder?


----------



## GoldenMic (6. November 2013)

Hab die Ausgabe grade vor mir. Bin allerdings etwas enttäuscht, da keine Sone Werte zu den 280x dabei sind. "Prädikat Leise" hilft mir persönlich gar nichts. 
Das hab ich nämlich schon öfter gelesen und mir wurde dann anders, als ich die Sone Werte sah, die teilweise als "leise" bezeichnet werden.


----------



## DieLutteR (6. November 2013)

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

jetzt habe ich die neue Ausgabe erst ein paar Stunden und sie ist schon wieder durchgelesen (Wann ist endlich der 4.12.? )!
Leider habt ihr, wie schon von StefanStg erwähnt, in Eurer Leistungsübersicht auf Seite 17 die Zahlen von GTX Titan und R9 290X vertauscht. Ein solcher "Flüchtigkeitsfehler" tritt leider nicht zum ersten Mal auf - die Rechtschreibprüfung der letzten Ausgaben war auch nicht so prall 

Abseits dieser negativen Kritik, zum Abschluss noch die Positive :
Super, dass Ihr die Werte der R9 290 noch "reingequetscht" habt - das war sicherlich eine Odyssee. Deshalb vielen Dank! 
Dass der Grafikkartenteil auf Grund der aktuellen Entwicklungen wieder sehr groß ist - einfach super!
Für mich auch immer wieder besonders lesenswert sind die kurzen und knackigen Kommentare der jeweiligen Redakteure - auch wenn die Hersteller darüber nicht immer erfreut sind. 
Auch die ausgewählten Artikel aus der PCGH-Mailbox zeigen, dass Ihr neben der Print-Ausgabe zusätzlich noch sehr viel Zeit für uns freiräumt - das Gesamtpaket aus Homepage + Forum, Beantwortung der Fragen und, natürlich, der Print-Ausgabe ist einfach fantastisch!

Euer treuer (leider noch) nicht-ABO-Leser

DieLutteR


----------



## JFF78 (6. November 2013)

Bei dem Test der 1150 Mainboards gibt es kleine Fehler: das Asus H87-Pro Board ist als Asrock benannt worden und bei den Erweiterungsslots ist was durcheinandergekommen: H87-Pro hat zwei statt drei PCIe x1 und 3 PCI statt 0. Das geht dann so weiter mit USB3 Ports und was bitte schön sind PCIe x2 Slots? 

Gut das bei den Grafikkartentests (R9 280, 270) die Kautstärke in U/Min des Lüfters angegeben wird fand ich auch nicht optimal, sonst habe ich das Heft aber wie immer relativ schnell verschlungen , jetzt heißt es auf die nächste Ausgabe warten..


----------



## PCGH_Tom (7. November 2013)

Ja, bei dem armen H87-Pro stimmten in der Tabelle einige Excel-Verknüpfungen nicht :-/ , danke für den Hinweis. Die Wertungen stimmen aber


----------



## Patrin (7. November 2013)

Bezüglich der Netzteile die getestet werden: Ihr schreibt im Fazit der Tabelle, dass das BeQuiet PP L8 nur einen PCIE Stecker hätte, in der Tabelle ist jedoch ein 6pin und ein 6+2pin Stecker aufgeführt. Was stimmt nun? Gibt es überhaupt Grafikkarten, die 2x 6+2pin Anschlüsse anstelle von 2x6+8 brauchen?
Bezüglich des Einkaufsfühers für Grafikkarten, warum ist die r9 Serie noch nicht enthalten, es gibt doch bereits custommodelle?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (7. November 2013)

Patrin schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Netzteile die getestet werden: Ihr schreibt im Fazit der Tabelle, dass das BeQuiet PP L8 nur einen PCIE Stecker hätte, in der Tabelle ist jedoch ein 6pin und ein 6+2pin Stecker aufgeführt. Was stimmt nun? Gibt es überhaupt Grafikkarten, die 2x 6+2pin Anschlüsse anstelle von 2x6+8 brauchen?
> Bezüglich des Einkaufsfühers für Grafikkarten, warum ist die r9 Serie noch nicht enthalten, es gibt doch bereits custommodelle?



Tabelle ist richtig, Fazit ein Fehler, sorry!


----------



## marvinj (8. November 2013)

Patrin schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt Grafikkarten, die 2x 6+2pin Anschlüsse anstelle von 2x6+8 brauchen?
> Bezüglich des Einkaufsfühers für Grafikkarten, warum ist die r9 Serie noch nicht enthalten, es gibt doch bereits custommodelle?


 Es gibt Grakas mit 6 Pin, als auch 8 Pin Anschlüssen. Demnach haben Netzteile 6 oder 6+2 Pin Anschlüsse.
Aufgrund von Zeitmangel, war es der Redaktion nicht mehr möglich, die R9 Reihe zu implementieren. Dies wurde woanders, wenn nicht sogar im Heft selbst erwähnt. Dies wird in der kommenden Ausgabe folgen


----------



## Superwip (16. November 2013)

Nun auch meine Kritik zu dem Heft!

Zunächst Lob, es ist grundsätzlich sehr gut geworden und enthält viele spannende Artikel. 

Zu G-Sync: Es wurde leider nicht beschrieben das bisher unklar ist _was das G-Sync Modul überhaupt macht_, das unbekannt ist welche Anforderungen an das Panel gestellt werden und das ein Modus mit variabler Refreshrate sowohl in DVI als auch insbesondere DP laut Spezifikation explizit vorgesehen ist. Die Idee ist also nicht neu, lediglich die Umsetzung.

Im Kasten "So funktioniert eine PCIe SSD" werden nur SSDs beschrieben die aus einem PCIe-SATA RAID Adapter und SATA SSDs auf einer Platine bestehen. Es gibt aber auch "native" PCIe SSDs deren SSD Controller direkt per PCIe angesteuert werden kann. Native Controller haben einige Vorteile, man kommt mit weniger Chips aus, in der Regel kann der Energieverbrauch gesenkt werden, die RAID Controller machen in der Regel TRIM unmöglich und zu guter letzt sorgt die RAID Lösung für höhere Zugriffslatenzen (und geringe Latenzen sind ja der größte Vorteil von SSDs), bei nativen Controllern sind die Latenzen deutlich geringer. Längere Zeit gab es native PCIe SSD Controller nur bei einigen Enterprise Modellen auf FPGA Basis aber mittlerweile gibt es einige auf ASIC Basis, etwa den Marvell 88NV9145 oder den Samsung MDX. 
Die einzige "Consumer" SSD mit nativem PCIe Controller die derzeit erhältlich ist ist jedoch die Samsung XP941 (M.2 Modul) welche nicht einzeln verkauft sondern lediglich in einigen Notebooks verbaut wird.
Dennoch: nativen PCIe SSDs gehört die Zukunft ob als Steckkarten oder via SATA-Express über Kabel angebunden, es ist meiner Meinung nach wichtig auf den Unterschied zwischen RAID basierenden und nativen PCIe SSDs hinzuweisen. Interessant ist auch das PCIe Minicard und M.2 SSDs mit Adapterkarten in einem normalen PCIe Steckplatz genutzt werden können. Solche Modelle sind also keineswegs auf spezielle Mainboards angewiesen.

Ich finde es auch schade das (wieder) keine SSDs mit Intel Controller getestet wurden, also SSD DC S3500 oder SSD DC S3700. Diese hauptsächlich für Server konzipierten SSDs sind zwar nicht billig aber es wäre interessant welche Fortschritte Intel gemacht hat (soweit ich weiß wurde noch nie eine SATA III SSD mit Intel Controller von PCGH getestet). Sehr positiv ist aber allgemein das SSDs mit unterschiedlichen Controllern in dem Test beleuchtet wurden (längere Zeit war es ja üblich gefühlt großteils SSDs mit ein und dem selben Sandforce Controller zu vergleichen die -oh Wunder- eine praktisch identische Leistung lieferten).

Im BF4 Artikel fehlen Tests mit Sandy Bridge-E bzw. Ivy Bridge-E CPUs mit 6 (und mehr) Kernen wodurch auch die Kernskalierung nur unvollständig dargestellt wird. Insbesondere hier wären auch Multiplayertests interessant gewesen. Ich würde empfehlen diese Tests in der nächsten Ausgabe nachzuholen, die Finale Version als solche ist ja auch ein guter Grund zum erneuten Benchen. Auch Mantle wird dann vielleicht schon einfließen können. Auch Tests unterschiedlicher RAM Mengen- und Geschwindigkeiten wären interessant, auch hier vor allem im MP.

Bei dem Headsetartikel muss ich abermals darauf hinweisen das ich mehr objektive Tests also etwa Frequenzgangmessung, SNR und Verzerrungen (Frequenzabhängig), oder die Schallisolationswirkung wünschen würde. Ich kann aber natürlich verstehen das ihr andere Prioritäten habt und eventuell keine teuren Audio-Messgeräte anschaffen wollt, HiFi Magazine gibt es genug.

Zum Tastaturartikel möchte ich anmerken das in der Testtabelle wohl nur die Schaltervariante des Testmodells genannt wurde, nicht jedoch die grundlegend verfügbaren Schaltervarianten (was für Leser vermutlich interessanter ist).

Beim Cloning-Software Artikel möchte ich den ersten Absatz kritisieren: Das Klonen ist nicht unbedingt die bessere (=einfachere) Alternative zu einer Neuinstallation da man mit einer Neuinstallation viele potenzielle Problemfelder relativ einfach umschifft (Alingment, AHCI aktivieren, Superfetch/Prefetch Konfiguration, Auslagern der Eigenen Dateien auf die HDD,...). Beides hat wohl Vor- und Nachteile -zumindest wenn es um den Umzug von einer HDD auf eine SSD geht-.

Bei den Bildschirmen im Allgemeinen fehlt mir eine Erklärung des neuen Testverfahrens für die Reaktionszeit und der Unterschiede zum alten Verfahren.



> Zu 1.) Im Prinzip hast Du Recht, wie Du selber aber schon erwähntest, könnten die Entwickler ohnehin schon auf OpenGL/CL & Co. setzen. Sie tun es nur nicht. Wünschenswert wäre es allemal.



Ich weiß es zwar nicht aus erster Hand aber angeblich ist es einfacher mit DX zu arbeiten und es gibt bessere Entwicklungswerkzeuge dafür. Daher ist es effektiv grundsätzlich mit höherem Aufwand (und damit höheren Kosten) verbunden eine OpenGL Engine zu entwickeln. Viele Entwickler nutzen auch lizensierte Engines und legen sich damit oft auf DX fest, die im Wesentlichen einzige aktuelle Open GL Engine ist die id Tech 5.



> Sagt mal, auf Seite 65 ist von einem COM-Port beim MSI-Board die Rede.
> Ich behaupte, auf dem Bild eindeutig einen LPT-Anschluss sehen zu können.
> Und von einem COM-Drucker hab ich auch noch nie was gehört...
> Ist ja nur ein kleiner Unterschied zwischen COM(seriell) und LPT(parallel).



Das stimmt einerseits andererseits möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmal eine Lanze für diese Anschlüsse brechen, die keineswegs nur für alte Drucker da sind!

RS232/COM Drucker gab es übrigens sehr wohl, wenn auch nur im Consumerbereich, ich hab selbst noch einen herumliegen.

Sowohl der RS232 "COM Port" als auch der IEEE 1284 "Parallelport" sind für Bastler/Hobbyelektroniker von großer Bedeutung; sie werden zur Ansteuerung diverser älterer Laborgeräte und Industrieelektronik (auch in älterer Haushaltselektronik und im CE Bereich findet man RS232/COM kompatible Schnittstellen -Stichwort JTAG- oft als Serviceschnittstelle über die etwa Firmwareupdates durchgeführt werden können) genutzt, RS232 auch zum Programmieren vieler Mikrocontroller, IEEE 1284 zum Steuern einfacher selbstgebauter Schaltungen (wobei man sich die Verwendung eines Mikrocontrollers sparen kann) und insbesondere auch von CNC Maschinen (Fräsen, Drehen, 3D-Drucker, Plotter, Stickmaschinen usw.), auch kleine Displays etwa nach dem HD44780-Standard die oft als Statusanzeigen in Moddingprojekten o.Ä. genutzt werden lassen sich nur via IEEE 1284 direkt ansteuern, zum Ansteuern über USB ist ein zusätzlicher Controller erforderlich. Ihre Flexibilität verdanken diese Schnittstellen der Tatsache das sie nicht an ein bestimmtes Protokoll gebunden und weitgehend frei programmierbar sind (insbesondere IEEE 1284).

Drucker dagegen nutzen schon sehr lange kaum noch ausschließlich IEEE 1284, Office Drucker sind sowieso meist via Ethernet angebunden und USB ist auch schon seit über 10 Jahren an praktisch jedem Drucker vorhanden, ein Drucker der weder Ethernet noch USB hat muss ein wirklicher Dino sein (und solche Dinos haben meist einen LPT-Druckerserver als Ethernetadapter). Ausnahmen sind lediglich Spezialdrucker, etwa Rechnungsdrucker.

Daher sind diese "antiken" Anschlüsse (RS232 ist etwa 50 Jahre alt und damit der älteste standardisierte Anschluss in der Computerwelt!) auch heute und auch in absehbarer Zukunft weder nutzlos noch ausschließlich für Office Anwender interessant. Wichtig wäre hier auch zu sagen das Adapterkarten und USB Adapter oft unzureichend sind, unpräzise Timings haben, sich nicht frei programmieren lassen usw. sodass sie kaum eine Alternative sind. Die wenigen guten Karten sind nicht billig, insbesondere nicht für PCIe und auch schwer von "schlechten" zu unterscheiden. Das Vorhandensein von COM und LPT ist für mich ein wichtiges Argument für die Auswahl eines MBs. Und: praktisch jedes Mainboard hat einen LPC Adapterchip der über RS232 und IEEE 1284 Ausgänge verfügt, auf Mainboards die diese Anschlüsse nicht besitzen fehlen meist lediglich die Stecker...


----------



## spockilein (16. November 2013)

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Downsampling Seite 42/43. Da wurde ja am Schluß beschrieben, wie man das so was von Einfach bei einer GeForce macht. Das hat sogar bei meinen Notebooks geklappt. Einfach Klasse.
Doch nun zu meiner Frage: Ich habe einen Voll-HD-Monitor. Bei den Beschriebnen +50% wird vor allem Schrift ziemlich Unscharf. Gibt es da eine bestimmte Auflösung, bzw einen Prozentwert, bei dem die Unschärfe am geringsten ist? Oder ist diese immer gleich?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. November 2013)

Unscharf bzw. subjektiv "kaputt" wird's eigentlich bei jedem nicht ganzzahligen Steigerungsfaktor. Erst bei 2x2 OGSSAA, d.h. +100 Prozent auf jede Achse, wird das Bild sauberer dargestellt, weil dann ein 2:1-Verhältnis vorliegt.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## spockilein (17. November 2013)

Danke. Hab ich mir schon so gedacht. Gibt es überhaupt einen Monitor. der das packen würde?


----------



## TempestX1 (19. November 2013)

PCGH_Tom schrieb:


> EDIT
> 
> Zu 1.) Im Prinzip hast Du Recht, wie Du selber aber schon erwähntest, könnten die Entwickler ohnehin schon auf OpenGL/CL & Co. setzen. Sie tun es nur nicht. Wünschenswert wäre es allemal.


Hätte man auch im Text erwähnen können, da nur DirectX genannt wurde. Es kommt auf die Entwickler an. Viele Indie/Greenlight/Crowdfounder mit wenig Mitarbeiter schaffen es z.B. die drei Betriebssyteme zu unterstützen, nur ein großteil der großen Entwickler schaffen es komischerweise eben nicht. 
(Die großen haben zwar mehr Technik dahinter, dafür aber eben auch mehr Angestellte und ein größeres Budget, statt kleine Anbieter die allerdings auch sehr gute Titel veröffentlichen).



> Zu 2.) Kein Entwickler zwingt mir DirectX und damit Windows auf. Die Entwickler haben nämlich bereits heute, ganz ohne SteamOS, die Freiheit auf offene Standards zu setzen.


Die Freiheit habe sie. Richtig. Allerdings benötigt man für DX ein Windows System was wiederrum bedeutet das (außer WINE/Crossover) man zu Windows gezwungen wird wenn man z.B. einen MAC oder Linux benutzt.

Einige große Entwicker haben bereits ihre Spiele portiert (zuletzt Metro LL)



> Der springende Punkt liegt nämlich woanders: Viele Nutzer verwenden Windows vor allem wegen Produktivanwendungen als Betriebssystem: Office, Outlook, Photoshop & Co. All das sind wichtige Werkzeuge, für die ein PC unverzichtbar ist. Spielen war für viele PC-Nutzer erstmal nur Zweitnutzen.


Da möchte ich nicht direkt darauf eingehen.
Wenn ich mir manche Intros von YT Videos anschaue oder wie Leute Photoshop benutzen um RPG Maker Level zu gestalten (habe mal einen Stream gesehen) oder für Bildbearbeitung/Bilder möchte ich lieber schreiend davonrennen, weil das mit z.B. Paint auch locker machbar wäre was ich dort gesehen hatte und die Funktionen von PS nicht mal ansatzweise benutzt wurden.

Was ich damit sagen möchte : 
Ja. Die von dir genannten Programme bieten unzählige Funktionen die für Firmen Nützlich/Wichtig sind und auch von einigen (normalen) Nutzern benötigt werden, aber der großteil der Otto-Normalnutzer benutzen meist nichtmal einen Bruchteil von den Funktionen welche die Programme bieten und hätten selbst mit 08/15 Tools das Ergebnis erreicht was sie mit ihrem MS Office, PS usw. am Ende gebracht haben. 
(Alternativen aber kein 08/15: LO/OO/Abiword/Thunderbird/GIMP etc.)



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß es zwar nicht aus erster Hand aber  angeblich ist es einfacher mit DX zu arbeiten und es gibt bessere  Entwicklungswerkzeuge dafür. Daher ist es effektiv grundsätzlich mit  höherem Aufwand (und damit höheren Kosten) verbunden eine OpenGL Engine  zu entwickeln. Viele Entwickler nutzen auch lizensierte Engines und  legen sich damit oft auf DX fest, die im Wesentlichen einzige aktuelle  Open GL Engine ist die id Tech 5.


 Kenn die Preise/Aufwand  selbst nicht, aber trotzdem ist/wird es erheblich günstiger (sein) direkt mit OpenGL  zu starten statt erstmal eine DX Engine zu programmieren und dann  später auf OpenGL zu Portieren um es unter MAC und Linux umzusetzen (denn darum ging es im Text).
Zudem  gibt es einige Titel die eine Windows und MAC Version als (direkter Release) Verkaufsversion bieten. Von daher  kann wohl kaum davon ausgegangen werden das (bei diesen Spiele) diese erstmal nur DX  (Windows only) Unterstützen und dann herumportiert wird statt die Engine direkt auf OpenGL zu programmieren.
Für eine Portierung von MAC auf Linux oder Linux auf MAC ist es nicht weit.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (19. November 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch schade das (wieder) keine SSDs mit Intel Controller getestet wurden, also SSD DC S3500 oder SSD DC S3700. Diese hauptsächlich für Server konzipierten SSDs sind zwar nicht billig aber es wäre interessant welche Fortschritte Intel gemacht hat (soweit ich weiß wurde noch nie eine SATA III SSD mit Intel Controller von PCGH getestet).



Das war auch der Plan, wir haben bei diversen Herstellern angefragt. 

Das Problem ist hierbei, dass die Hersteller in dem Bereich nur wenige der mehrere tausend Euro teuren Testmuster zur Verfügung stellen und wir bei der Testmustervergabe in direkter Konkurrenz zu willigen Kunden stehen. Und sofern ein potentieller Kunde Interesse zeigt, wird dieser natürlich bevorzugt, da kaum einer von denen die PCGH zu Rate ziehen wird, wenn es um den Kauf von sündhaft teuren PCI-Express-SSDs für Server geht. Das macht es ziemlich schwer, an Testmuster zu gelangen. Nicht, dass wir das nächste Mal nicht wieder anfragen würden.


----------



## Superwip (23. November 2013)

> nn die Preise/Aufwand selbst nicht, aber trotzdem ist/wird es erheblich günstiger (sein) direkt mit OpenGL zu starten statt erstmal eine DX Engine zu programmieren und dann später auf OpenGL zu Portieren um es unter MAC und Linux umzusetzen



Das sicher aber bei den meisten Spielen wird auf so eine Portierung ja verzichtet... Oder sie wird nach Jahren nachgeschoben ohne von Anfang an geplant gewesen zu sein.



> Das war auch der Plan, wir haben bei diversen Herstellern angefragt.
> 
> Das Problem ist hierbei, dass die Hersteller in dem Bereich nur wenige der mehrere tausend Euro teuren Testmuster zur Verfügung stellen und wir bei der Testmustervergabe in direkter Konkurrenz zu willigen Kunden stehen. Und sofern ein potentieller Kunde Interesse zeigt, wird dieser natürlich bevorzugt, da kaum einer von denen die PCGH zu Rate ziehen wird, wenn es um den Kauf von sündhaft teuren PCI-Express-SSDs für Server geht. Das macht es ziemlich schwer, an Testmuster zu gelangen. Nicht, dass wir das nächste Mal nicht wieder anfragen würden.



Die Intel SSD DC S3500 und SSD DC S3700 sind SATA SSDs. Sie sind in Größen von 80-800GB erhältlich und kosten etwa zwischen 90€ (80GB SSD DC S3500 80GB) und 1650€ (800GB SSD DC S3700). Die für den Test wohl naheliegendste Variante, die 240GB SSD DC S3500 kostet 250€.

Damit sind sie preislich zumindest für PC User zwar relativ unattraktiv aber auch nicht unerschwinglich. Natürlich weiß ich nicht unter welchen Bedingungen Intel Testmuster hergibt. Gerechtfertigt wird der hohe Preis durch Hardwareverschlüsselung, einen langen Garantiezeitraum sowie diverse Server Features, so können die SSDs etwa ohne 5V Versorgung, nur mit 12V betrieben werden, bei modernen sparsamen Servern versucht man oft nur ein 12V Netzteil einzusetzen da man diese effizienter bauen kann. Allerdings kann dieses Feature auch für normale User nützlich sein, insbesondere in Car PCs oder HTPCs die auch öfter nur eine 12V Versorgung haben.

Diese SSDs sind so interessant da Intel lange Zeit keine SATA III SSDs mit eigenem Controller gebaut hat sondern SSDs mit Marvell oder Sandforce Controller gebaut hat und baut, die SSD DC S3500 und SSD DC S3700 haben wieder einen selbst entwickelten SATA III Controller. Durch diesen Controller sind diese SSDs natürlich in gewisser Weise einzigartig. Bei den SATA II SSDs war Intel technisch führend, es würde mich einfach interessieren wie sich Intel jetzt schlägt. Wenn man sich an den Herstellerangaben orientiert scheinen sie aber sowohl langsamer als auch etwas teurer als etwa die Samsung SSD 840 Pro zu sein.

(Native) PCIe SSDs sind ein anderes Thema. Intel hat auch noch keinen derartigen Controller im Angebot.


----------



## TempestX1 (28. November 2013)

Möchte nur kurz erwähnen, dass trotz meines Postings ich mich über den Artikel (aber natürlich auch über die anderen in der Zeitschrift) gefreut habe, mal ein kleiner Bericht zu Linux in der PCGH lesen zu dürfen, auch wenn es um eine Distribution ging die noch nicht erhältlich ist.


----------



## Overkee (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es der richtige Threat dafür ist, aber seit den letzten beiden Ausgaben sind meine Hefte immer (und nur) unten rechts in der Ecke eingeknickt oder wie bei der aktuellen Ausgabe sogar eingerissen. Gibt es da ein Problem bei der Verpackung oder liegt es an der Post?


----------

